# PF Gift Swap - Its here & Ive opened it!



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I now have my parcel. Safe and sound after the little trip that its been on!

Ive had a rubbish day. Really rubbish... sooooooooo I opened mine!  

and,   :001_smile: :001_tt1::w00t::001_wub:

I LOVE IT!!!

Thank youuuuuuu so much...

and look..look...look..look


















There was also a lovely keyring in there too but OH has taken my keys so I cant show that now tut!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Awwwwww thats B-E-A-UTIFULL!!!!


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Staysee said:


> Awwwwww thats B-E-A-UTIFULL!!!!


Isnt it just, i'm completely in love with it!


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

That is so gorgeous. Any idea who it's from?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

WOW.......gorgeous xx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Its gorgeous


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I know who its from because of the scare by the postoffice that it had gone missing, my lovely secret poster got in touch with me to let me know that they'd put a return address on so it should get returned there if it had gone missing. 

Thank you JJAK. I love it!!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

What a beautiful gift 

Can everyone post on here when they open theirs? That way we can have all the gifts on one thread!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww beautiful :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Your are very welcome  I cant take all the credit a lovely petforums user drew it so id also like to say a very big thankyou to 'craigyo' 

im really glad you like it, I had a mad panic one day that id got you the completely wrong things but so glad I stuck with my guns.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

That's a beautiful gift!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

P.s sorry about the crap wrapping...but I didnt want it to break


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

JJAK said:


> P.s sorry about the crap wrapping...but I didnt want it to break


:lol: i didnt really notice! I did enjoy my instructions though 

Its now got pride of place in our living room. 
and i wouldnt have worried about getting me wrong. Id have been happy with a bag of pick n mix and a card!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Well now LB has opened her's IV OPENED MINE  :001_smile: 

here it all is  









I got... 
The beautiful fleece you can see in the back ground. 
a mug which says "little fluffy jack russells like to get into tussells" 
a keyring with horseys on that says "Life is far too important to be taken seriously" (i dont understand this, surely if its imprtant it should be taken seriously?, OH is trying to explain and its going over my head) 
two liccle teddys, jess loves them and has been trying to mother them for the past 5 minutes. 
a shire horse statue which has filled the gap on my dressing table where i previously had a statue which got broke 
and two little yankee candles: creme brulee (MY FAVE) and granny smith apple   

Whoever they are from, they are beautiful. the name on the box says 'Donna coates' but iv got no idea who that is....or if its even a real name


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

littleBichon said:


> :lol: i didnt really notice! I did enjoy my instructions though
> 
> Its now got pride of place in our living room.
> and i wouldnt have worried about getting me wrong. Id have been happy with a bag of pick n mix and a card!


youll have to put up pics of your keyring when you get your keys back...do you know how hard it is to find bichon frise keyrings?....no...VERY ;-)


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Well now LB has opened her's IV OPENED MINE  :001_smile:
> 
> here it all is
> 
> ...


awwwwww that look a great gift


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Both wonderful gifts


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Very good start guys! Filling me with confidence!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats amazin! I still haven't had mine yet, no one loves me!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Well now LB has opened her's IV OPENED MINE  :001_smile:
> 
> here it all is
> 
> ...


I especially love the shire horse, cos i grew up with that type of horse, not literally, it was that we lived near to the shire horse center and we always visited, even got pics of a shire horse eating my hair XD

Great gifts tho, whats the pic on the fleese?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Staysee said:


> Great gifts tho, whats the pic on the fleese?


Its a wolf howling at the moon


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw wow jjak you got loads!

I'm gonna be worried there's not enough in my victims pack!

Might have to add some bits!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

What a really beautiful gift to have, I would have been over the moon to have opened that  Everyone must be so excited right now with this gift swap thing


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> What a really beautiful gift to have, I would have been over the moon to have opened that  Everyone must be so excited right now with this gift swap thing


Yeah it really exiting and been fun to do


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I no who Donna Coates is :lol:


still nothing my end but im sending very soon


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

From Staysee I got:

A very handsome panda named Dr. Spencer Reid
A stress banana
A catnip banana
A giant bar of galaxy chocolate
A kong kickeroo
2 Applaws kitten tins
A lot of glitter and sticky hearts!

I'm extremely chuffed with them all, cats love their pressies to bits and I love mine too  I do feel bad though! While I spent over the limit for my victim (about £11 before postage) I do feel that that was closer to £17+!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Gratch said:


> From Staysee I got:
> 
> A very handsome panda named Dr. Spencer Reid
> A stress banana
> ...


OI, we want a pic of Dr. Spencer Reid!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Just to say I received my gift this morning (so whoever sent it can stop worrying),I haven't opened it yet but will do and I'll bring a camera in to work tomorrow to take pics.
BTW nice neat and clear handwriting. :thumbup1:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Just to say I received my gift this morning (so whoever sent it can stop worrying),I haven't opened it yet but will do and I'll bring a camera in to work tomorrow to take pics.
> BTW nice neat and clear handwriting. :thumbup1:


thats great dont for get to pm jamie so he can tick you off the list hun


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

katie200 said:


> thats great dont for get to pm jamie so he can tick you off the list hun


No probs,already done.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

katie200 said:


> thats great dont for get to pm jamie so he can tick you off the list hun


Done that! I'll be on here a lot over the next 3 days ticking people off the list! So far so good! You guys are great


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Done that! I'll be on here a lot over the next 3 days ticking people off the list! So far so good! You guys are great


thats great just helping with the reminders :001_rolleyes: hahahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

katie200 said:


> thats great just helping with the reminders :001_rolleyes: hahahaha


No worries, thank you 

PM's have gone out to everyone today, just to see if everyone is ok, and to see if I can do anything to help really.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> No probs,already done.


hahahahaha good good


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> No worries, thank you
> 
> PM's have gone out to everyone today, just to see if everyone is ok, and to see if I can do anything to help really.


awwwww thats good  really nice


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyone involved with this was last online yesterday/today, which fills me with confidence! On another forum where this was done, people go 'missing' :lol: There is usually 1 or 2 missing gifts in these internet gift swaps, but I think this one will be the best yet!

I have every faith this will be a very successful gift swap   

Edit: Which will save me some money, as anyone who doesn't get a gift will get one form me


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Everyone involved with this was last online yesterday/today, which fills me with confidence! On another forum where this was done, people go 'missing' :lol: There is usually 1 or 2 missing gifts in these internet gift swaps, but I think this one will be the best yet!
> 
> I have every faith this will be a very successful gift swap
> 
> Edit: Which will save me some money, as anyone who doesn't get a gift will get one form me


you keeping track of everyone hey :tongue:  hahahahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah I've been up and down the whole country!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Yeah I've been up and down the whole country!


hahahahaha road trip to keep an eye on everone :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Jamie said:


> No worries, thank you
> 
> PM's have gone out to everyone today, just to see if everyone is ok, and to see if I can do anything to help really.


I havent got a PM from you! :O


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I havent got a PM from you! :O


There were 1 or 2 who didn't. I was going to PM everyone, but some people have been regular contributers to the gift swap threads, so I can see how they're getting on  and some people have recieved gifts 

If I can help out in anyway though just drop me a PM


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Just wonder if you know if my stalker has sent my gift or not, thats all


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Staysee said:


> Just wonder if you know if my stalker has sent my gift or not, thats all


According to the PM from your stalker, yours will be posted on Friday.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OK cool!


Just our post can be a bit iffy sometimes, so wanted to check incase its gotten lost, least i know it hasnt been lost!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

A lot of people are posting between now and Friday, so keep an eye on your letterboxes!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

My OH is posting my victims this afternoon! oooooo.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

mines being posted tomorrow  :lol:

rather exctied now


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I am so glad now that I work evenings. Will be around for the postman! As long as I get out of bed...


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Are we meant to be putting who its from?


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> Are we meant to be putting who its from?


I don't think were meant to now who it's from.
I haven't a clue about mine,I'm curious,but if the sender doesn't want to put their hand up then thats fine.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> I don't think were meant to now who it's from.
> I haven't a clue about mine,I'm curious,but if the sender doesn't want to put their hand up then thats fine.


haha just the people that have already opened them know who sent it :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I've left a teeny weeny clue in mine, but it's not very obvious


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i didnt leave any clues in mine NO WAY   :w00t::w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

well my gifts for both swaps im involved in have just bn posted  hope my victims lke them although am worried it dosent seem much looking at what you guys have recieved but iv spent at least 15 quid on each of my peeps, in all honesty my son chose for my vic on this site so its really girly not my choice lol my other vic has there gift wrapped in bug paper lmao


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> well my gifts for both swaps im involved in have just bn posted  hope my victims lke them although am worried it dosent seem much looking at what you guys have recieved but iv spent at least 15 quid on each of my peeps, in all honesty my son chose for my vic on this site so its really girly not my choice lol my other vic has there gift wrapped in bug paper lmao


awwwwww im sure they will love it


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

katie200 said:


> awwwwww im sure they will love it


i hope so he was so pleased that i gave in and got what he chose hes only 4 love him.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> i hope so he was so pleased that i gave in and got what he chose hes only 4 love him.


awwwwww bless him sooo sweet kids know best hey im sure its great


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I sent my victims prezzies yesterday  I really hope they like what I got them.
I would have sent it sooner but I was in and out of hospital last week, then it was my birthday on tues so I was out all day so I got a little behind with everything 
Ah well, all sorted now.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I sent my victims prezzies yesterday  I really hope they like what I got them.
> I would have sent it sooner but I was in and out of hospital last week, then it was my birthday on tues so I was out all day so I got a little behind with everything
> Ah well, all sorted now.


awwwww im sure they will love what you got your person hope you feel better soon hope you wasnt in hospatil for something too bad((((((((hugs))))))))))))


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

I am soooooooo excited about this today! I have just packaged up my parcel & I'll be posting it tomorrow.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bellarina said:


> I am soooooooo excited about this today! I have just packaged up my parcel & I'll be posting it tomorrow.


Mines also being posted tomorrow 

Hope my victim I mean giftee loves it
Wonder if they will get my theme :mellow:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Mines also being posted tomorrow
> 
> Hope my victim I mean giftee loves it
> Wonder if they will get my theme :mellow:


aww im sure it'll be okay and they'll love it


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Mines also being posted tomorrow
> 
> Hope my victim I mean giftee loves it
> Wonder if they will get my theme :mellow:


My theme was pink! hahaha

Pink wrapping paper
Pink tissue paper to keep it all still
Pink/White decorative hearts that i poured into the box

XD Im very Pink!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Staysee said:


> My theme was pink! hahaha
> 
> Pink wrapping paper
> Pink tissue paper to keep it all still
> ...


I'm like that :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lol, my theme was crappy brown bubble wrap envelopes. no where had the wrapping paper i wanted...so LB didnt get any, if i cant have it she cant either


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> I'm like that :lol:


I was hoping that'd be a clue as too who that person thought i was, no....turned out the one thing i ordered had my name sent with it....


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I was hoping that'd be a clue as too who that person thought i was, no....turned out the one thing i ordered had my name sent with it....


PMSL!

sods law aint it :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> PMSL!
> 
> sods law aint it :lol:


Bloody well is and what i sent her, i'd sent a friend back in feb and checked everything with her that my name wouldnt go with it, she lies! XD hahaha ahwell, some others know who thier gifts were from, so im not the only one!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Staysee said:


> Bloody well is and what i sent her, i'd sent a friend back in feb and checked everything with her that my name wouldnt go with it, she lies! XD hahaha ahwell, some others know who thier gifts were from, so im not the only one!


I only told LB for the purposes of tracking her missing parcel  otherwise shed of never in a bazillion years of known it was me


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Any gifts arriving today? Please let me know if they do?


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

JJAK said:


> I only told LB for the purposes of tracking her missing parcel  otherwise shed of never in a bazillion years of known it was me


Your right, i dont think i would have ever guessed. 
I showed everyone at work a photo of the picture and they all loved it. I am still very much in love with it. Just wish Harry was as quiet as his picture :lol:

ooo, i wonder if my person will recieve their's today or tomorrow... I hope they like it. :


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

my vic should recive there gift either today or tomorrow


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Finay opened my gifts this morning ,mmmmm cant wait to eat my yummy chockies and a lovely model (which i have no idea how to make )
Thankyou my stalker Love them 
I know your name tho hahahaha 
but still dont know who you are


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I love looking at the pictures of what people got, great fun


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive just opened my parcel and after covering my desk with shredded newspaper  I got to my gifts.:thumbup:
Wrapped in bubble wrap was what I thought was a photo frame,when I removed it I found it to be this brilliant drawing of our Candy.Believe it or not this is one of our favourite pictures of Candy so cannot wait to show OH tonight,she will love it as I do.:001_wub:
The little fishing reel keyring is very clever and is already attached to the rest of my keys.:
I dont think Candy has ever had the Salmon dreamies but I know she will love them as she loves her fish.
I will test her out tonight with the toys,Im sure we will have fun.:biggrin5:
Looking at the writing in the card (which is very neat) and the quality of the drawing I have an idea who its from,but its only an idea,I dont know for certain.
But whoever its from I would like to say.

_Thank you very much !!!!!!!!!!!!!_
Also a big thank you to Jamie for organising it,well done mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Finay opened my gifts this morning ,mmmmm cant wait to eat my yummy chockies and a lovely model (which i have no idea how to make )
> Thankyou my stalker Love them
> I know your name tho hahahaha
> but still dont know who you are


OMG good luck with the owl! My boys had motorbike and digger ones of those models and I gave up and bought them a toy car each to say sorry for not being able to complete it   (this from someone who LOVES intricate model building, flat pack furniture and everything else diy related lol)


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a dream that my parcel arrived and was a little concerned that I'd missed the post man. Then I remembered he doesn't come until 11 or so. Reek I'm so excited. I hope it arrives today. 

Also cant wait until my victim receives theirs...


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Finay opened my gifts this morning ,mmmmm cant wait to eat my yummy chockies and a lovely model (which i have no idea how to make )
> Thankyou my stalker Love them
> I know your name tho hahahaha
> but still dont know who you are


I had the penguin and mouse sets of this. A little fiddley but doable.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah i really love all models ,keeps me busy , but now i really wanna eat my chocks 
but cant swallow  gonna have to stare at the chocks for a bit longer yet


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Yeah i really love all models ,keeps me busy , but now i really wanna eat my chocks
> but cant swallow  gonna have to stare at the chocks for a bit longer yet


I'm imagining the torture of having to stare at chocolate and not be able to eat it  Poor you!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I'm imagining the torture of having to stare at chocolate and not be able to eat it  Poor you!


Its a nightmares , i can imagine them melting in my mouth mmmmmmmmmmm

There is a plus side tho ,hahahahaha they will last a lot longer


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

aww! i love all the gifts i hope my person likes theres


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

All the gifts are really thoughtful :biggrin5:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i just opened mine and its lovely such pretty colours.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

All I got in the post this morning was a bloody bank statement. *sniff*


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Mines has arrived 

It is gorgeous and its perfect because i was looking for something to wear tomorow night that will go with my dress and this goes perfectly


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

shells said:


> i just opened mine and its lovely such pretty colours.


Wow that is nice


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

xxsarahpopsxx said:


> Mines has arrived
> 
> It is gorgeous and its perfect because i was looking for something to wear tomorow night that will go with my dress and this goes perfectly


There are some really lovly gifts been sent


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

So glad my person didnt send me anything to do with bananas


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

JJAK said:


> So glad my person didnt send me anything to do with bananas


lmao im sure they would have loved being hit with your stik lmao


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i dont see the problem, wont hurt that much


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, lets start a new list...

xxwelshcrazyxx -
littlebichon - gift recieved
Bulldog200 - gift recieved
Stephen&dogs -
Babycham2002 -
Paddiejulie - gift recieved
Gratch - gift recieved
My lil babies -
Celicababe1986 
xxSarahpopsxx - gift recieved
Chinquary 
Giddykipper
Purple_x
iheartsonic
XxZoexX
Segeant.Floyd.Pepper - gift recieved
Katie200
Bustersmummy - gift recieved
Bellarina
JJAK - gift recieved
Shells - gift recieved
lil_muppet
Staysee
CharleyRogan
LyndaDanny
HelloKittyHannah
Codyann
Mr Giz - gift recieved
Bexy1989
Marley boy

I make that 10 gifts recieved, although I know a lot are being posted today or tomorrow.
*
If this list is wrong please let me know!!!*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmm i thought everyone was posting what they got , i wanna see what everyone else has got


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmmm i thought everyone was posting what they got , i wanna see what everyone else has got


Me too! Let us seeee!!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmmm i thought everyone was posting what they got , i wanna see what everyone else has got


well you just gonna have to wait lol


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

shells said:


> well you just gonna have to wait lol


 I not very good at waiting


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine has arrived!!! 
It was addressed to Wabbit and Cassie and before I could even open it properly Wabbit had appeared out of nowhere and the thieving little monster stole part of it before I could take a picture!! 

So here is a picture of my fab kitty gifts including the very very soggy dribbled on catnip filled toy at the top 










I had to do battle with him because he kept stealing the balls while I was trying to take the picture too rofl.

Some pictures of Wabs enjoying his STOLEN prize!!


































Now I know who *makes* these toys but I have no idea who my stalker was!! So thank you very very much to whoever it is!!! 

Oh and can I just say... VALERIAN  Omg that stuff is sooo strong! Before I took it out of the plastic baggy I thought "Oh gosh it is as strong as people say" NOTHING prepared me for how it smelt OUT of the baggy   

Off to find where Cassie is hiding so she can enjoy the toys before Wabbits dribbled on all of them lol

Thanks again!!!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i so so love those pics there fab especially the one of her licking her toy super cute


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Great pics hun so cute 


HelloKittyHannah said:


> Mine has arrived!!!
> It was addressed to Wabbit and Cassie and before I could even open it properly Wabbit had appeared out of nowhere and the theiving little monster stole part of it before I could take a picture!!
> 
> So here is a picture of my fab kitty gifts including the very very soggy dribbled on catnip filled toy at the top
> ...


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I am really enjoying looking at the photos as they are posted!


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

I am SOOOO EXCITED! 
A package slip was posted through so OH's going to pick it up for me. My victim's package is being posted tonight or tomorrow morning, but it doesn't have a million miles to go so should arrive soon! *fingers crossed*   

It's so great seeing what everyone's got! And it really made my day coming home from a horrible shift to find that little red slip on the mat  Thank you stalker, whoever you are, for your lovely effort. I'll post up what it is as soon as I get it :3


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

All the gifts so far are incredible, im loving the fact that people have really seemed to have thought out thier gifts and got what the victim would of liked


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I agree even tho it was a fun thing to do people had really tried hard , i just cant wait for the ones who have there gifts to post piccies of what they got


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Brought and Sent my vics earlier  really hope they like it


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

It seems somene involved in the gift swap didn't want me to miss out! Thank you very much for my gift. You have no idea how much fun I'll have with the pen alone at work! :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> All the gifts so far are incredible, im loving the fact that people have really seemed to have thought out thier gifts and got what the victim would of liked


I agree people have really put all the though into there gifts it really great and have been so much fun for all hey I would so do it again


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> It seems somene involved in the gift swap didn't want me to miss out! Thank you very much for my gift. You have no idea how much fun I'll have with the pen alone at work! :lol:


WOW thats great well done mystery stalker


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> I agree people have really put all the though into there gifts it really great and have been so much fun for all hey I would so do it again


:lol: i think next time i'll try not to spend as much i got a tad carried away :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: i think next time i'll try not to spend as much i got a tad carried away :lol:


Me too but it was well worth it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: i think next time i'll try not to spend as much i got a tad carried away :lol:


Yeah me too got carried away in all the excitement and it's the first time doing anything like this for me a so got really into it hahahaha :001_tongue:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> Yeah me too got carried away in all the excitement and it's the first time doing anything like this for me a so got really into it hahahaha :001_tongue:


haha same :lol:

one of the things i sent the woman asked if i wanted a label on it and i said no i wish id said yes now because my vic might not know what it is but i think they will :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

*wrestles Wabbit for the cat toy*

Ahhh..... uhmmm, d'oh!!!

Well apparently my pictures earlier are NOT of my gift swap gifts 

I'm confused  And very embarrassed 

*hides*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> haha same :lol:
> 
> one of the things i sent the woman asked if i wanted a label on it and i said no i wish id said yes now because my vic might not know what it is but i think they will :lol:


Hahahahaha Coooool it would be funny if they put up what's this but I'm sure they will and I'm sure the woman will love it Hun I hope ny person likes here cos no posting what they got hope she got it hmmmmmmmm


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> *wrestles Wabbit for the cat toy*
> 
> Ahhh..... uhmmm, d'oh!!!
> 
> ...


Maybe you were the one who got the extra Jamie gift?
:wink:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> *wrestles Wabbit for the cat toy*
> 
> Ahhh..... uhmmm, d'oh!!!
> 
> ...


OMG is someone else sending your cats stuff they got lots of cat friends hmmm hey it ok easily done hey don't need to * hide*


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Maybe you were the one who got the extra Jamie gift?
> :wink:


I don't think so  Jamie PM'd me to ask if I was expecting anything else because they're not from my gift swapper 

I know they're made by Aurelia so I've PM'd her hoping for answers LOL


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Unfortunately Hellokittyhannah wasn't my victim in the gift swap, so if anyone has sent her stuff, can they please PM me  We'll get to the bottom of this!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Unfortunately Hellokittyhannah wasn't my victim in the gift swap, so if anyone has sent her stuff, can they please PM me  We'll get to the bottom of this!


Oooooo a mystery Jamie coooooool hope you get to the bottem of it


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Jamie said:


> It seems somene involved in the gift swap didn't want me to miss out! Thank you very much for my gift. You have no idea how much fun I'll have with the pen alone at work! :lol:


hope your gonna build the model and post the pic of it done and those of you with models think theres at least 1 other lol


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Hannah, I've just thought - Did you ever receive the Easter Photo Contest prize that you got for being one of the first 5 people to enter a photo? 

If not, I think that explains why you're now receiving a gift from Aurelia?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Dante said:


> Hannah, I've just thought - Did you ever receive the Easter Photo Contest prize that you got for being one of the first 5 people to enter a photo?
> 
> If not, I think that explains why you're now receiving a gift from Aurelia?


This was a suggestion of her stalker! Sounds like a possibility!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Wasn't Aurelia making items for cats that she was selling, have you not ordered anything?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Dante said:


> Hannah, I've just thought - Did you ever receive the Easter Photo Contest prize that you got for being one of the first 5 people to enter a photo?
> 
> If not, I think that explains why you're now receiving a gift from Aurelia?


You're quite right  I'm such a numpty!

I had completely forgotten about the Easter competition and being one of the first 5  Aurelia had very kindly added extras into the package and with the timing... It just never occurred to me it was anything other than my gift swap gift  D'oh lol

So thank you Aurelia for the cats toys


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: I'm sorry for any confusion! Glad your kitties love them though and thanks for the pictures :001_wub:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

The mystery is solved!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oooooooooooh i love mysterys , we need more gift swaps , and more mysterys


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> The mystery is solved!


well that great hahahahaha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I said before and i'll say it again, i'll happily arrange the next gift swap!

Thats if Jamie wants to properly take part in the next one!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish i had took part, i feel left out 

Great gifts people..... i know what one of you is getting from my sister Marley boy


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I wish i had took part, i feel left out
> 
> Great gifts people..... i know what one of you is getting from my sister Marley boy


whats that then?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Staysee said:


> whats that then?


:hand: that would be telling 

I think they should be happy though


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

ohh i wanna know now :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I wish i had took part, i feel left out
> 
> Great gifts people..... i know what one of you is getting from my sister Marley boy


ooooooooo let me guess you cant tell hahahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I said before and i'll say it again, i'll happily arrange the next gift swap!
> 
> Thats if Jamie wants to properly take part in the next one!


I sent a gift and I recieved a gift off someone! Also, I got sent a box of cakes....twice! I have done well


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well i have posted mine off this evening so hopefully it will be there soon 

i have opened mine as i just could not wait..and i will say the gifts are lovely..the thought that has went into my gifts..is just...wow...so thankyou so much my stalker, you have made me well happy xxx

pictures to follow xxxx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a prezzie 

i shall finish my dinner than tell you all about it


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have a prezzie
> 
> i shall finish my dinner than tell you all about it


from your stalker ...yay


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im glad my stalkers meant to be sending mine tomorrow, cos hopefully that means it'll arrive saturday and im not at work til half 12, so i will be here when it arrives!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Well i have posted mine off this evening so hopefully it will be there soon
> 
> i have opened mine as i just could not wait..and i will say the gifts are lovely..the thought that has went into my gifts..is just...wow...so thankyou so much my stalker, you have made me well happy xxx
> 
> pictures to follow xxxx


awwww what you get wana see pics


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have a prezzie
> 
> i shall finish my dinner than tell you all about it


cooooooooooool how exiting


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have my sneaky suspicions :sneaky2: :sneaky2: who sent it :001_tongue:

But I recieved a lovely cupcake maker and gorgeous rose scented bath flowers 

will try and find someway of getting pictures on here


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have my sneaky suspicions :sneaky2: :sneaky2: who sent it :001_tongue:
> 
> But I recieved a lovely cupcake maker and gorgeous rose scented bath flowers
> 
> will try and find someway of getting pictures on here


ooooooh cupcake maker!!!!!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have my sneaky suspicions :sneaky2: :sneaky2: who sent it :001_tongue:
> 
> But I recieved a lovely cupcake maker and gorgeous rose scented bath flowers
> 
> will try and find someway of getting pictures on here


sounds great to me lucky you


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have my sneaky suspicions :sneaky2: :sneaky2: who sent it :001_tongue:
> 
> But I recieved a lovely cupcake maker and gorgeous rose scented bath flowers
> 
> will try and find someway of getting pictures on here


Very cool


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so those who have recieved there gifts, have you worked out who sent them to you? if you havent already bn told etc


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I worked mine out 

Im making cakes tomorrow :001_tongue:
and having a nice relaxing bath tomorrow night. :001_tt1:


Seriously, I cant thank you enough :blush:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i had a sneeky suspision who mine was from and they confirmed it today 
as for my vid i left my name on the envelope and didnt realise  oops however my dear vic if u hadnt peeled the label u wouldnt have seen it


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I've left no clues at all in mine :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> I've left no clues at all in mine :lol:


i left noooooo clues either no way:nonod: :nonod: :nonod: hahahahahaha


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> I've left no clues at all in mine :lol:





katie200 said:


> i left noooooo clues either no way:nonod: :nonod: :nonod: hahahahahaha


well i thoughed the only clues i gave was the wrapping papper /girly remark on the two diffrent things but didnt realise id left a label under my label lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

shells said:


> well i thoughed the only clues i gave was the wrapping papper /girly remark on the two diffrent things but didnt realise id left a label under my label lol


Hahahahaha ooops I know I left noooo clue I was verry Verry careful not too lol


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm exctied, i think that my victim should receive theirs today....


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> I'm exctied, i think that my victim should receive theirs today....


Coooool how exiting did you leave a clues or not hahaha


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Aye, i left a clue


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> Aye, i left a clue


I didn't Hahahahaha cooooool it's all just sooooo exiting hey


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

My victim should get theirs today too. I think that I've left enough clues on here about my gift that my victim could work it out if they've been paying attention, but the gift itself, I left no trace hahaha.


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I just checked on track & trace and it says its been delivered!!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Shhhh or whoever just got a parcel will know it was yours!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

mine sould be delivered today  still not got mine


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> My victim should get theirs today too. I think that I've left enough clues on here about my gift that my victim could work it out if they've been paying attention, but the gift itself, I left no trace hahaha.





littleBichon said:


> I just checked on track & trace and it says its been delivered!!


Oooooooooo so exiting I haven said much so my person my never find out unlesss every one find out and my name the only one left hmmmmmm hahahahahahaha


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Shhhh or whoever just got a parcel will know it was yours!


I left quite a hefty clue in there anyway haha. 
Im just really excited, i hope they like it! :blush:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> I left quite a hefty clue in there anyway haha.
> Im just really excited, i hope they like it! :blush:


Hahaha I'm sure there love it


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine's being posted today so does that mean it'll get here on Monday?


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

you should get it either tomorro or monday my peeps both had theres yesterday and i only posted them at 4 the day before x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

We're all in the hands of Royal Mail now...


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Jamie said:


> We're all in the hands of Royal Mail now...


I'm trying not to get TOO excited because my postie sucks  But yay it might get here today


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Any gifts arrived today?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mine has arrived


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I've missed my postman He left a calling card and i'm 99% sure its my gift) The card says I've got to wait 24hrs before collecting Well I can't wait that long so will be going down there as soon as they reopen after lunch as I'm sure it will be there, and that I can collect it before tomorrow. The office is only 5 mins away! I'm so excited.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well my victim should get/have got theres today or tomorrow.. Ooh hope they like!!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

My person should get their gift very soon as has been posted. Theres a very very small clue in the gift that it could be from me but its not obvious, so they probably won't guess:001_tongue:


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

[youtube_browser]UmQ5LsNMXZ4[/youtube_browser] I want one of these useless machines


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

It's too late to start your wishlist now!!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> [youtube_browser]UmQ5LsNMXZ4[/youtube_browser] I want one of these useless machines


Lol that is brilliant! I love how it's face changed as it got more dramatic. =p


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> It's too late to start your wishlist now!!


Hahahahaha you bet it is hahshaha


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Come on people, i want more pictures..


nosey nosey nosey


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> Come on people, i want more pictures..
> 
> nosey nosey nosey


Meeeeeee tooooo want more pick come on


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

If my postie is coming today I still have anything up to 2 hours left to wait


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Nothing came for me today


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> Nothing came for me today


Aww, although maybe it's too big for the postie to carry and it will arrive on a seperate delivery?


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

It's getting later and later and no postman. I don't think he's coming today. :crying:


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Chinquary said:


> It's getting later and later and no postman. I don't think he's coming today. :crying:


:crying: One less picture to distract me from work today.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought mine might be here, But then Jack went mad for the package.. subsequantly found out it his Liver Cake order from Babycham :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I think there will be lots arriving tomorrow and monday


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Argh, the wait is awful LOL.. not seen my postie doing the rounds yet though so there's still hope


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

The cats wont let me in the box :001_tongue:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

The first parcel contained...................


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

My 2nd parcel contained.........

A gorgeous charm with 2 choices of chain, Silver and leather rope.
A Mulberry scented candle
A digital Photo frame
2 packets of Haribo for the children
A willow feather chaser for the cats (which they wont let me see  )
and a whistling fur chick on string for the cats (which I also cant get my hands on :yikes: )

So Thank you my lovely sender, I am soooooo happy and greatful!!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> My 2nd parcel contained.........
> 
> A gorgeous charm with 2 choices of chain, Silver and leather rope.
> A Mulberry scented candle
> ...


You got loaaaaaads. Looking forward to seeing the results from the cupcake maker!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

A few pics of the cats enjoying there pressies 

Sorry about the quality of my pics, took them with the camcorder because I cant get my camera to work


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> :crying: One less picture to distract me from work today.


I could post the picture I took of one of the gifts I sent.... but that might give it away.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know who the first parcel is from but I dont know who the second is from.....


I also got a note, so I need samples of everybodys handwriting so I can work out who you are  :001_tongue:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Noooo, postie came and no parcel! :cryin: I have to be patient for another WHOLE day (or more ) Ack!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> I know who the first parcel is from but I dont know who the second is from.....
> 
> I also got a note, so I need samples of everybodys handwriting so I can work out who you are  :001_tongue:


Oooh did you get the extra Jamie present?



HelloKittyHannah said:


> Noooo, postie came and no parcel! :cryin: I have to be patient for another WHOLE day (or more ) Ack!


It's horrible isn't it?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Noooo, postie came and no parcel! :cryin: I have to be patient for another WHOLE day (or more ) Ack!


Meeeeeee too hahahaha but I'm a patient girl Hahahahaha my mum alway said the best things take the longest


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Oooh did you get the extra Jamie present?


Did the cake maker not give it away :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Did the cake maker not give it away :w00t: :w00t:


Ah yes I see now. A bit slow on the uptake I am...


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

whilst tidying up all the stirofoam (sp) and bubblewrap I also came across a beautiful glass nail file. It is very pretty  This was in parcel 2!!

Thank you my stalker, I appreciate all my gifts sooo much xxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

You done well by the looks of it


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> It's getting later and later and no postman. I don't think he's coming today. :crying:


i havent seen mine in a while think he been eating by a dog and my mail tooo:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

i didnt know u could get a cupcake maker, ill have to get one lol is it good?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Have not tested it yet  but will do soon


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Nothing came at all for me today  hopefully tomorrow it'll come


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Love everyones presents, amazing stuff!


Mine hasnt come today either, but should apparently come tomorrow if jamies right!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Well I went upto the office to get my parcel only to find the door locked :cryin:. I look on the door notice and they only open after lunch on a wednesday:cryin: which means I have to wait untill tomorrow morning before I can go and get it. Why did I not look on the card of the opening times. While I was on here typing I could of nipped up there and got it.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope mine comes tomorrow I can't wait


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awwww mines come but was too big so they left a note !!!!!!!!!!!
will go get it tomrrow!!!!!
:crying:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> awwww mines come but was too big so they left a note !!!!!!!!!!!
> will go get it tomrrow!!!!!
> :crying:


Its amazing how well you can pack a thimble!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

A few people might be getting their gifts early next week due to time and posting issues. But fear not, I am assured that everything is ready to go 

I've never had so many PM's


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I had a HORRIBLE dream last night!!!!

For some unknown reason, post wasnt going to be deliverd starting from tomorrow through to next wednesday and i thought it was just me.....no, i came on here and other people had the same issue and we couldnt work out why, we cant kept going "but it isnt a bank holiday!"


Thats a bad dream!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hi
i got my gift yay i love it i got a criche book with wool and needle havent dont it befor but was on my next to lean list so a massave thankyou totally a great gift the cats love the toy mice smokey bit me for them hahahaha and you started something with jessie not happy with one treat noooo keeps pawing me for more  hahaha love the clue could resisted hmmmmmm i think i know who you are but not 100 percent but a massave thankyou to my gift person((((((((((((((hugs))))))))) :001_tongue:  :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Yay, thats awesome, glad you got something you wanted to learn!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Yay, thats awesome, glad you got something you wanted to learn!


yeah me too its cooool i love learning new things but jessie wont leave me alone now hahaha she want the treats


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

katie200 said:


> yeah me too its cooool i love learning new things but jessie wont leave me alone now hahaha she want the treats


Give Jessie one more treat! XD


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Staysee said:


> Give Jessie one more treat! XD


Yeah go on...


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Staysee said:


> Give Jessie one more treat! XD


i have she want the packet she doing her cutie eyes at me nooooo cant give in hahahaha it started something now lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

pics of my cats with there toy mice that the got today from my sender they love them that much i nearlly lost my finger hahahaha and of jessie and her trying to stell the hole bag of treats she not letting it drop the all say a big thankyou


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine didn't come today so i guess it'll be here on monday


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Went to the post office first thing to get my parcel and I must say I absolutly love my gift. I don't know who the sender is but Thank you so much. That book has made my day - so funny

Here is what I got.










A Happiness Kit - An eraser to make your mistakes disappear, a coin so you can never say you are broke, A marble in case someone says you have lost yours, a rubber band so you can stretch beyond your limits, a piece of string so you can tie the ends together when they fall apart, A heart to remind you that love is all around you.









Pets with Tourettes - Very Funny & if you want to take a sneak at some of the pages I'll start up a new thread with warning in the Title









LUSH Sweetie pie Wobbly jelly for bath & Shower - Smells Simply LUSH









Lush ball ballistic - Think Pink. - Again spells Lush - I could smell the product before I even opened the parcel so had a good Idea it was LUSH products in there 









A Happy face Chocolate egg with a tub of choccies - i don't usually enjoy chocs that much but this was yummy and lasted about 4 seconds with the kids helping to demolish them too


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok, I feel VERY VERY confident this time that IT'S HERE!!!  And WOW we've been spoilt rotten! 

Here are my *wonderful* gifts! 








I really REALLY love the necklace and mirror :001_wub: Sooooo cool!  I'm already wearing the necklace and the mirror is in my handbag (which is also Hello Kitty lol)








And like clockwork good old sticky beak Wabbit arrived at the rustle of a treat packet and the jingling of the bells lol
















Cassie also came running but then ran away again  She'll be back to grab a toy when nobody is looking lol

And two little monsters say a big thank you for what they've decided *must* have been sent for them 








So they are pleased as punch as well!!!

Thank you SO much for all our goodies :blushing: I hope your stalker has been just as generous to you 

(Oh and I THINK I might possibly have spotted a tiny clue on the envelope, but then... maybe not  Hmmm... going to have to read through the threads to see if the potential clue adds up with the contents )


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> Went to the post office first thing to get my parcel and I must say I absolutly love my gift. I don't know who the sender is but Thank you so much. That book has made my day - so funny
> 
> Here is what I got.
> 
> ...


Haha that book looks hilarious! I'd love to see the inside  And that little happiness kit is really sweet 

Great gifts!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pictures


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Wow great gift pics my cats are still mad a bout the mice there got hahaha and Jessie back to give me the treats hahaha


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I haven't got my pressie yet  I hope it comes sooooooooon!

All the gifts people have got so far look lovely.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

xxwelshcrazyxx - gift recieved
littlebichon - gift recieved
Bulldog200 - gift recieved
Stephen&dogs -
Babycham2002 - gift recieved
Paddiejulie - gift recieved
Gratch - gift recieved
My lil babies - gift recieved
Celicababe1986 - gift recieved
xxSarahpopsxx - gift recieved
Chinquary 
Giddykipper
Purple_x
iheartsonic
XxZoexX
Segeant.Floyd.Pepper - gift recieved
Katie200 - gift recieved
Bustersmummy - gift recieved
Bellarina - gift recieved
JJAK - gift recieved
Shells - gift recieved
lil_muppet - gift recieved
Staysee
CharleyRogan
LyndaDanny - gift recieved
HelloKittyHannah - gift recieved
Codyann - gift recieved
Mr Giz - gift recieved
Bexy1989
Marley boy

*If you have recieved your gift can you please let me know *


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I haven't got my pressie yet  I hope it comes sooooooooon!
> 
> All the gifts people have got so far look lovely.


Fingers crossed yours come soon and everyone's done great it's been really fun can't wait till the next one Hahahahaha


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

well i went to the pick up office this morning and they gave me a box 
just about got back to my bar before i started ripping it open 
inside there was about 4 lovely wrapped gifts some shredded paper and a hand made card. Well being a good girl i opened the card first. But wait there was a move saying i must open Pressies first. So i did 
i opened a gorgeous goldie puppy mug
then some lovely heart shaped bath bombs
some 8 in 1 dog chews . Willow and the boys will be pleased 
then and now this really made me smile a packet of bourbons my absolute favourite biscuit 
finally a sexy facepack which will hopefully sort my skin out
i move onto the card. Which is absolutely lovely and i will treasure forever. In it it gives a little bit about each present.but then my gifter mentions they hand made the necklace, what necklace! 
I fine the necklace and it is lovely ribbon with charms.
I cannot guess who my gifter is yet but you are wonderful. My presents are the best and totally right. Thank you for all the thought, effort and care you put into my present. Xxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Here's all my lovely gifts 










Juliex


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I love all the gift photos hahahaha There been so much though gone into this it soooo lovely


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Here's all my lovely gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all lovely. Your stalker must have spent a fortune!



babycham2002 said:


> well i went to the pick up office this morning and they gave me a box
> just about got back to my bar before i started ripping it open
> inside there was about 4 lovely wrapped gifts some shredded paper and a hand made card. Well being a good girl i opened the card first. But wait there was a move saying i must open Pressies first. So i did
> i opened a gorgeous goldie puppy mug
> ...


Phoooootooo!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lovely gifts


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine arrived today. I have a grow your own herb selection, some chakra insence sticks and a lovely piece of purple agate, to help bring me balanc and harmony. And a lovely card from my person. I am really pleased with it all. Have just taken pics, will attempt to upload later. Thank you, whoever you are!


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Mine's here & I love it!!!!

I got loads so I will try & put a pic on. Thank you so much whoever sent all my lovely bits. I have been wearing the bracelet all day. I used some of the lush products this morning, I'm happily munching through my chocolates and Toby & the fur babies love their treats. And the other bits will be put to good use too. There was a small clue in the card but I have no idea who it was. But Thank you soooo much.:biggrin:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Mine didnt arrive today so looks like it'll be monday i want it nowww :crying: :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i got mine today!!

i got a note! but i lost it  but i would love to know what it said 

i got (what i think is) a lovely cat pad 

2 plastic balls 

3 smelly pouches : one is peppermint, one attacts rats and cats  and the other i have not worked out 

thank you sooo much but please could you let yourself known


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

After such a shitty day i was looking forward to getting home at 9pm and finding myself a package....i didnt 

Monday it is then, i hope


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i got mine today!!
> 
> i got a note! but i lost it  but i would love to know what it said
> 
> ...


I think that could be your Prezzie off Aurelia for the Easter comp as it sounds similar to what Hannah got.. look back at the pics earlier in thread. I could be wrong tho :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i got mine today!!
> 
> i got a note! but i lost it  but i would love to know what it said
> 
> ...


LOL, it wasn't just ME!!!!

That's from Aurelia, were you one of the first 5 to enter the Easter competition by any chance?


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

(Makes the whole thing MUCH less embarrassing now )


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I got a card left by the postie today, but i dunno if its the PF gift because I am expecting one thing off ebay!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> LOL, it wasn't just ME!!!!
> 
> That's from Aurelia, were you one of the first 5 to enter the Easter competition by any chance?


what easter comp??


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> what easter comp??


Did you enter your cats picture into the Easter comp? If not we are SO wrong :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

XxZoexX said:


> Did you enter your cats picture into the Easter comp? If not we are SO wrong :lol:


nooo


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

PMSL Sorry then  

Sorry Hannah your on your own with the embarrasment again :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> PMSL Sorry then
> 
> Sorry Hannah your on your own with the embarrasment again :lol:


*shakes head in dismay*


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

this is deffo my secret gift! please let ur self known because i hate not knowing!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

we need a picture


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> we need a picture


will post a pic wen i find out who it is!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> will post a pic wen i find out who it is!


thats cheating, I dont know who one of mine is but I posted pics...Im still trying to work it out :lol:


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I posted pics of mine without knowing  Well... kind of not knowing, I have a good idea who it is


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> i got mine today!!
> 
> i got a note! but i lost it  but i would love to know what it said
> 
> ...


 Glad it all arrived safely hun. The bed is for the kitties as you figured  The two scented toys in bags should be labeled and the one that was not in a bag was catnip 

The note just basically said lots of love from your stalker :lol: I'm not spilling sorry 

I hope you like the fur topper on the bed as your stalker made me seek out the colour especially for you! as it's one of your favourite colours right?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Haha that book looks hilarious! I'd love to see the inside  And that little happiness kit is really sweet
> 
> Great gifts!


I did a thread for it and it got moved by mods into the adult section. Unfortunatly I now can't see my own thread as I don't have access to the adult section. I've asked Tashi so hopefully i'll have access soon.

I'm still trying to work out who my stalker is and I just don't have a clue. Please please do tell.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

My lil Babies said:


> I did a thread for it and it got moved by mods into the adult section. Unfortunatly I now can't see my own thread as I don't have access to the adult section. I've asked Tashi so hopefully i'll have access soon.
> 
> I'm still trying to work out who my stalker is and I just don't have a clue. Please please do tell.


Okay....I can now reveal (with permission!) Your stalker issssss

BEXY  :001_wub:​xxxx


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

My lil Babies said:


> I did a thread for it and it got moved by mods into the adult section. Unfortunatly I now can't see my own thread as I don't have access to the adult section. I've asked Tashi so hopefully i'll have access soon.
> 
> I'm still trying to work out who my stalker is and I just don't have a clue. Please please do tell.


Aww, I don't have access to the adult section  Will check if it's on Amazon cos they show the inside of books


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Glad it all arrived safely hun. The bed is for the kitties as you figured  The two scented toys in bags should be labeled and the one that was not in a bag was catnip
> 
> The note just basically said lots of love from your stalker :lol: I'm not spilling sorry
> 
> I hope you like the fur topper on the bed as your stalker made me seek out the colour especially for you! as it's one of your favourite colours right?


purple is my fav colour! Thank you very much for making it all! And my rats loved the valerian. My cat drooled over the catnip and I have kept the balls for myself! Still want to know who sends their love!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

My next door neighbour delivered my parcel this morning, she took it in for us when we were over our in law's, I will take a pic of it soon. It was a wonderfull gift I am so very pleased with it, a hand drawn pic of Teigan was amazing and spot on in likeness, treats for the dogs and they absolutely love them, and some hand made soaps which smell beautiful. Thank you very much for my gift. xxxxxx
I have a feeling mine was from Babysham2002 but could be wrong, do Babysham2002 do hand drawings?????


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I am recovering from my operation on my arm so will be sending my gift of tomorrow, havent been able to get to the post office. They should get it by wednesday latest hopefully.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> purple is my fav colour! Thank you very much for making it all! And my rats loved the valerian. My cat drooled over the catnip and I have kept the balls for myself! Still want to know who sends their love!


Your rats like the Valerian? I'd be very interested to hear just how they respond to it  I'd love a little video clip even more if you can 

I didn't know rats liked things like that!


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

i had myn yesterday!!! 
my lovely postman knowcked my door and i didnt answer was still in bed had a late night at work but he left it outside for me the box was huge! and i ran upstairs to open i was like a 5 year old at xmas! lol :laugh:

i had some Belgian chocolates
and some great bath bombs in the shape of cakes!
some whiskers temptations 
and some Bakers mini bones
and a great home picture frame 
and a great little note 
thanks wo who ever you are but please let me know as i am really curious
my cats loved the treats and so did roxi who is normally fussy evan my cats wanted some of the bakers treats!!! 

sorry i cant post pics my camera only takes xd and my laptop only accepts XD so sorry guys 

P.S can my person PM me so i can say thanks and so i know who you are


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just rewriting mine because I have the pic now 
well i went to the pick up office this morning and they gave me a box 
just about got back to my bar before i started ripping it open 
inside there was about 4 lovely wrapped gifts some shredded paper and a hand made card. Well being a good girl i opened the card first. But wait there was a move saying i must open Pressies first. So i did 
i opened a gorgeous goldie puppy mug
then some lovely heart shaped bath bombs
some 8 in 1 dog chews . Willow and the boys will be pleased 
then and now this really made me smile a packet of bourbons my absolute favourite biscuit 
finally a sexy facepack which will hopefully sort my skin out
i move onto the card. Which is absolutely lovely and i will treasure forever. In it it gives a little bit about each present.but then my gifter mentions they hand made the necklace, what necklace! 
I fine the necklace and it is lovely ribbon with charms.
I cannot guess who my gifter is yet but you are wonderful. My presents are the best and totally right. Thank you for all the thought, effort and care you put into my present. Xxx










Thank you so much again Gift person of mine


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx - gift recieved
littlebichon - gift recieved
Bulldog200 - gift recieved
Stephen&dogs -
Babycham2002 - gift recieved
Paddiejulie - gift recieved
Gratch - gift recieved
My lil babies - gift recieved
Celicababe1986 - gift recieved
xxSarahpopsxx - gift recieved
Chinquary 
Giddykipper
Purple_x
iheartsonic
XxZoexX
Segeant.Floyd.Pepper - gift recieved
Katie200 - gift recieved
Bustersmummy - gift recieved
Bellarina - gift recieved
JJAK - gift recieved
Shells - gift recieved
lil_muppet - gift recieved
Staysee
CharleyRogan
LyndaDanny - gift recieved
HelloKittyHannah - gift recieved
Codyann - gift recieved
Mr Giz - gift recieved
Bexy1989
Marley boy

*If you have recieved your gift can you please let me know*


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I thought i was the only one whose gift hadnt arrived, im pleased now


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Staysee said:


> I thought i was the only one whose gift hadnt arrived, im pleased now


Nope! This should be wrapped up this week though


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I thought i was the only one whose gift hadnt arrived, im pleased now


Sending mine in half hour, havent been able to send it earlier as my arm is still sore from operation. so one of you lovely lot will be getting theirs off me by wednesday latest,


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I am also pleased to see I am not the only one.

Postie hasn't been yet so fingers crossed! I so want my pressie!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Nothing arrived for me today  fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I have a red royal mail card right here!  They want me to wait 5 hours though so I'll go get it when they open after lunch at 3pm. Ooooh so excited!

The handwriting on the card is that of my very handome/shmexy/good looking/HOT postman. Sooooooooooo gutted I missed him. Well a bit. When I have to talk to him I stutter and turn into a pile of mush. <3 

Ho rum, roll on 3pm!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Nothing..... XD


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Posty hasnt been yet..


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

not long now and everyone will be done 
the home made pressies are so nice 
jamie did u have fun with your pen yet


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

When my stalker reads this, i hope you have a way of tracking your parcel as i've had things lost in the post before coming to me and i dont want you to have spent whatever money you have and for it to be lost


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

post has been and there isn't anything for me 

Mabye tomorrow


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have had two dreams about it [is that sad?]

The first one was lovely gifts, things that i really liked and two odd things that i'd never seen before but i was gonna use.

But lasts nights wasnt nice.....i got sent nothing that i would of liked, or even anything i was interested in, not even a thing for the cats to make up for it. I was gutted.


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I have had two dreams about it [is that sad?]
> 
> The first one was lovely gifts, things that i really liked and two odd things that i'd never seen before but i was gonna use.
> 
> But lasts nights wasnt nice.....i got sent nothing that i would of liked, or even anything i was interested in, not even a thing for the cats to make up for it. I was gutted.


i am sure whatever you get you will love hun , your luky i wasnt ur person as my 4 yr old chose the gift lol admitidly it was pretty if ur in to girly bits lol


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

can my stalker let themselves be known please


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> can my stalker let themselves be known please


NO !!!!!!.****Nudge,nudge,wink,wink,say no more****


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> NO !!!!!!.****Nudge,nudge,wink,wink,say no more****


are you bluffing me 

its working :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Posted mine this morning, so watch out for the post in the next two days you lot


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't get my pressie today. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Still not the only one without a present I'm glad. =] No post for me today either. =[


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Posted mine today  when do we open?

Xx


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

Buster's Mummy said:


> Posted mine today  when do we open?
> 
> Xx


I think everyone is opening them as soon as they have receivd them.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

any more pictures of your lovely gifts?

I am sure loads will arrive tomorrow

juliex


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

I collected my parcel this afternoon    

Thank you mystery person, it's all LOVELY!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3










Deacon and Benji love their collars 


















And Sonic and Tails are enjoying the treat sticks


















CANNOT WAIT to use the Sonic cupcake toppers, they're so frickin AWESOME   

Now to just kick Dave off the desktop so I can play Sonic on there and I'll be well away!

MASSIVE THANK YOU'S TO MY MYSTERY PERSON!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

iheartsonic said:


> I collected my parcel this afternoon
> 
> Thank you mystery person, it's all LOVELY!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> ...


You had some lovely gifts there, the cats look lovely in their posh collars, now go kick hubby off computer and play sonic, my fav game.xxx


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Mines arrived today! XD


Shall post pics up in a sec, im still in bed too, so all pics are on my bed, sorry! XD



p.s i pretty certain i know who my stalker was


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Here are my gifts! XD

A gorgeous Bracelet, i mean even my mum says "thats just so you" XD
A little tin of mints, i love em XD
And a Bird of Prey book which i ADORE and im flicking through XD










































It came wrapped in lovely wrapping paper and with a ribbon tied around it, with a pink flower on it and a lovely card!










ALSO Jack, our largest cat says THANK YOU for his gift









He loves sleeping on wrapping paper 

So thank you so much my stalker, i love my gifts....im rubbish at remembering but i'll try and remember to where this bracelet away this weekend!

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

great gifts :thumbup1:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

aww lovely gifts  

Our postie has been and still nothing for me


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

No present for me today either


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm suppose to be heading out soon, but want to wait for the postie. He came at about 12.30 yesterday, so there's still hope...


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ALSO Jack, our largest cat says THANK YOU for his gift









He loves sleeping on wrapping paper 

So thank you so much my stalker, i love my gifts....im rubbish at remembering but i'll try and remember to where this bracelet away this weekend!

OMG you were sent a cat in the post :lol:
Thank you!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

IT CAME     :w00t:

I love it. Thank you sooooooo much to my stalker 

I got ...










A devil keyring ... theres an ongoing joke about this with my boyfriend from when i first met him so its actually quite fitting :yesnod:









This amazingly gorgeous scarf  









2 pens, a little ornament that says friend and a little box that says friends little secrets









A lovely hand made card  its so nice and it had a little message on the back that read ... 
Becky, 
I hope you like your gifts it as fun getting it all. 
Lub's ya lots from ??? xxx









Some makeup and false eyelashes that will come in handy this weekend 









And it was all put in this lovely box  









I truely love it all  thank you sooo much  I think i have an idea who its from but i shall keep thinking


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I got a little book called "You Know You're a Dog Lover When..." it's really funny








I got some luxury fruit jellys and a card game called Stephen's game 








i got some rabbit fruity sticks which athena loves 








a pack of mikado's and a sudoku puzzle :biggrin:









Thank you soo much who ever was my stalker i love it all and i love the box it came in looked like you spend hours drawing on it


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

All good stuff! This is the first gift swap I've been involved with and it's been great reading and lookig at everyones photos! Big thanks to Jamie!  :thumbup1:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

harley bear said:


> ALSO Jack, our largest cat says THANK YOU for his gift
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If i had been sent a cat in the post, i will say this....it didnt have to travel far from my stalkers place, she could of just driven and given it to me XD


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing here yet, But im so glad everyones loving there gifts :thumbup:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Everyones gifts are amazing , and now yesterday i ahve eaten all my lovly chocks ,thankyou my stalker  they were exceptional


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm really pissed off i posted my gift Thursday first class and i know my victim hasn't got it yet, haven't got mine either


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I'm really pissed off i posted my gift Thursday first class and i know my victim hasn't got it yet, haven't got mine either


I hope both yours and your gifter gets them soon, xxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> I'm really pissed off i posted my gift Thursday first class and i know my victim hasn't got it yet, haven't got mine either


Did you send it signed for delivery? If so it should be easy enough to trace. I always send parcels as signed for as ive had stuff go missing when I've sent Ebay stuff before.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

harley bear said:


> So thank you so much my stalker, i love my gifts....im rubbish at remembering but i'll try and remember to where this bracelet away this weekend!
> 
> OMG you were sent a cat in the post :lol:
> Thank you!!!!!


[/QUOTE]

I'm confused  I'm happy you have gifts, but you weren't in the Gift Swap?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx - gift recieved
littlebichon - gift recieved
Bulldog200 - gift recieved
Stephen&dogs - gift recieved
Babycham2002 - gift recieved
Paddiejulie - gift recieved
Gratch - gift recieved
My lil babies - gift recieved
Celicababe1986 - gift recieved
xxSarahpopsxx - gift recieved
Chinquary 
Giddykipper
Purple_x
iheartsonic - gift recieved
XxZoexX
Segeant.Floyd.Pepper - gift recieved
Katie200 - gift recieved
Bustersmummy - gift recieved
Bellarina - gift recieved
JJAK - gift recieved
Shells - gift recieved
lil_muppet - gift recieved
Staysee - gift recieved
CharleyRogan
LyndaDanny - gift recieved
HelloKittyHannah - gift recieved
Codyann - gift recieved
Mr Giz - gift recieved
Bexy1989 - gift recoeved
Marley boy

Getting there 

*If you have recieved your gift can you please let me know*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hmmmm another mystery 
how did harley bear get a get a stalker ????????


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Hmmmm another mystery
> how did harley bear get a get a stalker ????????


she didn't she quoted Staysee...:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> she didn't she quoted Staysee...:lol: :lol: :lol:


 I blame jamie then getting my hopes up for a mystery :lol::lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I blame jamie then getting my hopes up for a mystery :lol::lol:


Gold star for me


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ooops! I'll get my coat! :lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Still no gift here *sulks*

Though I am pretty sure the post around here is quiet slow, just in case my stalker is panicking... but I bet I've been forgotten. *sob*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Ooops! I'll get my coat! :lol:


 you owe me a mystery now jamie sinking my hopes like that :lol::lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Ooops! I'll get my coat! :lol:


doughnut :lol: :lol: :lol:

juliex


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> you owe me a mystery now jamie sinking my hopes like that :lol::lol:














paddyjulie said:


> doughnut :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> juliex


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

i posted mine today. second class


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I think we're just waiting on 7 gifts to be recieved


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

I got mine weeks ago but thought I had to wait to open it 

anyway just opened and will upload pics very soon. 

Mooky had fun stealing the tripe sticks.... he's a big boy already :lol:

Thanks stalker I'll get my piccies on soon xx


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry I've not been on guys, food poisoning! :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: still can't go to work, but at least I can get on here now.

My gift has been sent! Hopefully be arriving any day now, and mine's arrived  :cornut: Thank you stalker!


















Cat treats for my kitties at my mam's house, a new fob watch (for the time when I inevitably put mine through the washing machine with the uniform ), an awesome sign (lol, Shrewbear was all like "What have you been saying about me, do they think I'm under the thumb?" :lol and two amazing salt'n'pepper camper van pots!









My lil vans installed as clock guardians in my kitchen 









My new watch installed on my uniform (Green! <3  )


















Hmmmm.. is the Collie a clue or a red herring...

:thumbup1: THANK YOU for your time and effort spent Stalker, they're brilliant! :thumbup1:​


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well ive not had any post for the last couple of days so was kind of hoping the weight of my prezzie had made my postie keel over somewhere but alas letters only today :lol:
Loving themcamper vans Giddykipper


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Everyones presents are so lovely.

Still nothing for me yet


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

Aren't they cute  what every hippy needs!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

My person has had their parcelnso I would like to say that they are very, very welcome 

Also I left a clue but I don't think they got it :lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Still nothing here yet. So glad I am not the only one though. I wonder who will be last to receive!

Love love love that sign giddykipper! Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx - gift recieved
littlebichon - gift recieved
Bulldog200 - gift recieved
Stephen&dogs - gift recieved
Babycham2002 - gift recieved
Paddiejulie - gift recieved
Gratch - gift recieved
My lil babies - gift recieved
Celicababe1986 - gift recieved
xxSarahpopsxx - gift recieved
Chinquary 
Giddykipper - gift recieved
Purple_x
iheartsonic - gift recieved
XxZoexX
Segeant.Floyd.Pepper - gift recieved
Katie200 - gift recieved
Bustersmummy - gift recieved
Bellarina - gift recieved
JJAK - gift recieved
Shells - gift recieved
lil_muppet - gift recieved
Staysee - gift recieved
CharleyRogan
LyndaDanny - gift recieved
HelloKittyHannah - gift recieved
Codyann - gift recieved
Mr Giz - gift recieved
Bexy1989 - gift recoeved
Marley boy

Getting there 

*If you have recieved your gift, or you know someone who has, can you please let me know*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Still nothing for me


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

or me but i dont know if posties been round yet


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

my postie has been today but no gift. =[


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Nothing here either :lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

So I've been told that my gift is not lost, and should be arriving soon. =]

YAY I've not been forgotten!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

I think mine has been lost


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> I think mine has been lost


Same here.
Bit disappointed coz I've not got mine yet


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Feel like the last kid to get picked for the team at school again :crying: :crying: 


:lol:


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

XxZoexX said:


> Feel like the last kid to get picked for the team at school again :crying: :crying:
> 
> :lol:


*GLOMP* Don't feel like that! We love you! :thumbup1:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay :lol: :lol:
Actually im more worried that the stupid Postie has been and not left a card and its stuck in the abyss that is the post office... Never to be seen again


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Yay :lol: :lol:
> Actually im more worried that the stupid Postie has been and not left a card and its stuck in the abyss that is the post office... Never to be seen again


I was with your secrete person when they posted it, it was over a week ago 1st class  It might be worth asking at your local office


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

******, they are totally useless. Ill contact them in the morning.. Thanks


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx - gift recieved
littlebichon - gift recieved
Bulldog200 - gift recieved
Stephen&dogs - gift recieved
Babycham2002 - gift recieved
Paddiejulie - gift recieved
Gratch - gift recieved
My lil babies - gift recieved
Celicababe1986 - gift recieved
xxSarahpopsxx - gift recieved
Chinquary 
Giddykipper - gift recieved
Purple_x
iheartsonic - gift recieved
XxZoexX
Segeant.Floyd.Pepper - gift recieved
Katie200 - gift recieved
Bustersmummy - gift recieved
Bellarina - gift recieved
JJAK - gift recieved
Shells - gift recieved
lil_muppet - gift recieved
Staysee - gift recieved
CharleyRogan - gift recieved
LyndaDanny - gift recieved
HelloKittyHannah - gift recieved
Codyann - gift recieved
Mr Giz - gift recieved
Bexy1989 - gift recoeved
Marley boy

Getting there 

If you have recieved your gift, or you know someone who has, can you please let me know


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Yay i went to the post office to collect my gift today. On the front there was a message that said do not open in front of minors, so took it straight indoors and ran upstairs away from an excited pair of eyes that thought it was for them lol. Heres what i got, a penis jigsaw puzzle  penis shaped pasta  some almo nature cat food  a tiger pen thing that is carved from wood  and a lovely bath bomb (i think that is what it is?)  I have an idea who my stalker is love my gifts thanks i will be eating peins with pesto sauce tonight and doing my jigsaw.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Didn't get my gift 
I give up, I dont think it's coming


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] wouldnt pick up the phone when i tried the Sorting Office this morning anddue to having my hair cut couldnt nip in, But ill call Tuesday and hope its there waiting for me. Hope theres no perishables :lol:

Infact no i dont i hope theres some fish in there stinking there sorting office out (have no clue why id be sent fish  )


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I think the following names are the only ones left to recieve their gifts?

Chinquary 
Purple_x
XxZoexX

I'll give it until Thursday, and then we'll consider the gifts lost. I will then go shopping for all 3 of you 

I am assured that all 3 have been sent. So this seems to be a case of lost in the mail. So no naming and shaming will be done


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I wasn't home this morning and won't be back until tomorrow morning, so it may well turn up. =]


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine didn't come this morning.
I really think it's lost, gggrrrr stupid royal mail.


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

What a shame  I'm sure it will be sorted out in the end! Nothing from the sorting office?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ive had no luck either  
Tried phoning and no one ever answers the phone :crying:
Gonna have to convince the OH to start work a little late tommorrow and run me down to check i think


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

its such a shame yours have been lost


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I feel really sorry for you guys, especially you Zoe after you put so much thought into my gift 
Hopefully your gifts will turn up soon


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Postman has just been and nothing for me again


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

its such a shame the postman lost them im sorry (((hugs))


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I had a missed package note through the door today so fingers crossed! 

I did order something off amazon too though, but that was expected delivery of the 4th. 

Only trouble is the office is miles away and the car has broken down today, so not sure when I'll be able to get it. I've arranged for it to be redelivered on Friday so hopefully I'll know then.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, if nothing is recieved by Friday. Then I'll go shopping, and all 3 of you will get something by next week. Sorry guys, bloody Royal Mail eh


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I havent had mine either


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Nor me!!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

funnily enough nor did I :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Guess who's had a Royal Mail card put through today???? 
I saw the van go on to our street when on the way to work but i had Jack with me so i wasnt going back, Besides didnt think it would be for me... Go figure


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Guess who's had a Royal Mail card put through today????
> I saw the van go on to our street when on the way to work but i had Jack with me so i wasnt going back, Besides didnt think it would be for me... Go figure


Some 1st class delivery that would of been  I sill hope it's your parcel though so your secret person can stop stressing.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

whats the deal with the gift swap.how dose it work. i would like to send a member gift but how do you know where to send it ect


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

myzoo said:


> whats the deal with the gift swap.how dose it work. i would like to send a member gift but how do you know where to send it ect


You'll need to send me cake to join


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohooo Its my gift and i love it!!!
Thankyou to my Giftee!
I dont have time to take photos atm but will after work..
I have a gorgeous mug with Jack all over it   :001_wub:
Some treats for my little man.
Some chocolate todgers which im sure ill thoroughly enjoy sucking on later 
and a hilarious light which projects the man of my dreams onto the wall :lol: (shhh dont tell the OH)
THANKYOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Excellent! So just 2 more to recieve a gift:

Chinquary 
Purple_x

xxwelshcrazyxx has very kindly offered to buy an extra gift for someone as well. So if the last 2 haven't recieved theirs by tomorrow then me and welshie will sort something out.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

Jamie said:


> You'll need to send me cake to join


 chocolate cake i can do cake Mnnnnnnn! yum! yum! a big fat cake


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine didn't come today 
I feel all left out!! *goes away to cry*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> Mine didn't come today
> I feel all left out!! *goes away to cry*


awwww hope it will turn up soon hun ((((hugs)))


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Excellent! So just 2 more to recieve a gift:
> 
> Chinquary
> Purple_x
> ...


I am more than happy to send another gift out, must be awfull when your gift down arrive. That is Royal Mail for you.

Jamie will let me know which one of the two names left I will have, good luck. xxxxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, Royal Mail suck!

When I recieved some easter cakes of a couple of forumers , they crammed them through my letterbox. Luckily cake is not fragile and I will eat it in any state  but if it had been a breakable item it would have damaged!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Yeah, Royal Mail suck!
> 
> When I recieved some easter cakes of a couple of forumers , they crammed them through my letterbox. Luckily cake is not fragile and I will eat it in any state  but if it had been a breakable item it would have damaged!


   your cakes got squested :skep::mad5::frown2::yikes::yikes: hahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

katie200 said:


> your cakes got squested :skep::mad5::frown2::yikes::yikes: hahaha


They tasted just as good 

Right, I am informed that Chinquarys gift was posted today, there was a valid reason for late posting. So she should recieve her gift tomorrow or Saturday  This only leaves Purple_x left to recieve a gift...

Either me or welshie will be getting a gift for Purple_x  This way, you wont know exactly who sent your gift, inkeeping with the _secret PF gift swap_ theme 

And should your original gift turn up, then thats a bonus for you  Earned by waiting for so long


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Then we can consider this gift swap wrapped up :lol:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Then we can consider this gift swap wrapped up :lol:


and you can breathe a sigh of relief


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> and you can breathe a sigh of relief


Yep! :cornut: :cornut: :cornut:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> They tasted just as good
> 
> Right, I am informed that Chinquarys gift was posted today, there was a valid reason for late posting. So she should recieve her gift tomorrow or Saturday  This only leaves Purple_x left to recieve a gift...
> 
> ...


hahahahaha glad there where still edable hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

That was one brilliant exciting journey we all went on, roll on another one maybe for Xmas would be lovely. xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Then we can consider this gift swap wrapped up :lol:


yay and what a fun gift swap it was :thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh ive so enjoyed this, Even if my gift hadnt have turned up i would still be looking forward to the next as its really sparked my interest in gift buying again.. Top marks Jamie :thumbup:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Ooh ive so enjoyed this, Even if my gift hadnt have turned up i would still be looking forward to the next as its really sparked my interest in gift buying again.. Top marks Jamie :thumbup:


i am totally with you ive enjoyed every min of this it been gun and something nice to think about :thumbup1::thumbup1::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

XxZoexX said:


> Ooh ive so enjoyed this, Even if my gift hadnt have turned up i would still be looking forward to the next as its really sparked my interest in gift buying again.. Top marks Jamie :thumbup:


You guys have made this as good as it is


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Aw I hope my stalker is alright and that they weren't too inconvenienced by the whole thing. At least I know it should be coming soon. Yay. *eagerly awaits by post box*


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Look what the postman woke me up with this morning! :w00t:

The box is all shiny and pretty! And it contained sparkles. I like sparkles. 
The wrapping up was very well done and I had to use my work safety knife to get the box open.










"Is there anything for me mum?"









"Hmmm, what's that... you will give it to me my minion."









"Omnomnomnom"


















So look at it all! It's all so lovely! Thank you so so so much stalker! I love it all. I love the McFly magnet, it's a lovely photo, and the bracelet and earrings. I love getting jewellery, I don't get given much anymore cos people know I make stuff for myself, but I still really like getting given it. I'd wear the them today, but I'm going swimming later and I don't want to ruin it (I always forget to take my jewellery off swimming!) And the nail file set will be useful to keep the manicure I got yesterday in tip top shape, and I may just have to have a bath later. 
Timber and the gerbils really like their presents too. Unfortunetly, I think I was given too many rodent treats, I'll just _have_ to get that new hamster I was wanting...  I can hear the gerbils going at their treat stick in the next room, so they say thank you too!

Well, due to the returns label I am pretty confident in who my stalker is, sooooo

*THANK YOU CHARLEY ROGAN!*

You can stop stalking me now...:001_unsure:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The postman just came strolling up to my house with a parcel in his arms.......it wasn't for me !!!!!!
How dare he get my hopes up like that.....cruel man!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

purple_x said:


> The postman just came strolling up to my house with a parcel in his arms.......it wasn't for me !!!!!!
> How dare he get my hopes up like that.....cruel man!


:nono::nono: mean postman


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah no gift for me in todays post.

Does anyone know who my stalker was? Or can my stalker let me know what they had sent so I can say thank you to them even though the gift seems to be lost in the royal mail black hole!!

I really enjoyed the gift swap anyway and cant wait for the next one


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> Look what the postman woke me up with this morning! :w00t:
> 
> The box is all shiny and pretty! And it contained sparkles. I like sparkles.
> The wrapping up was very well done and I had to use my work safety knife to get the box open.
> ...


You haven't had the other one have you? I sent 2 parcels!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

It came in the post this morning! I came down to find it sticking out of the letter box. :lol:

I'd post a picture but don't want to offend any one. I am currently fighting my OH to let me put it up somewhere! I think it will fit in the alcove by my desk, but if not, it will go in my bedroom at my parents house. 

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------

